# Introducing Adult Azureus Pair



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a pair of 1 year old azureus that had been raised together. I was just starting to see breeding behavior when my female escaped (and died in just 4 hours).  

I was planing on picking up a new female at the Denver show next week. If I can't find an adult I will get a juvi and raise her up separate. However, I have never introduced strange adults to one another before and was wondering if you guys had any advice. Introduce the male to the female's viv? Other way around? Put both in a new viv?

Any tips appreciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they will breed easier if you introduce the male into the female's viv, females seem to take a bit of time after being moved to get established again, males will usually call pretty much right away to get a territory establish and breeding would ensue faaster.


----------



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a yearling female who is the slightest bit smaller than my male who is about 18 months old. I first set her up in a 2 gallon to keep an eye on her for a few days. Tonight I introduced them. Since the males viv is bigger and more established, I rearranged some of the hides and plants and put her in there. 

Since then I have been seeing a huge variety of behaviors.

The newly introduced female is following the male as he moves about the cage. She seems content to sit next to him. He was taking huge deep breaths and doing push ups and some head bobbing. Every once in a while he will hop on top of her. Sometimes this has looked like a copulation type grasp (obviously not though), other times it was just that he was sitting on top of her. After a few minutes he calmed down and as he moved around the cage she continued to follow him. I threw in a few fruit flies and they both ate immediately. At the moment they are under the same hide together.

I have never done this. Does this sound normal? Should I be concerned about any of the above behavior? I can easily separate them if they don't calm down tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I suggest reading up on proper quarantine before you worry too much about breeding. You are taking a big risk by introducing the new frog so quickly.


----------



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

I quarantine everything for an extended period. The first frog was not yet out of quarantine and I wanted to move them through together. Both frogs came from the same breeder. Also, these are the only amphibians in the house at the moment and they are separated from the reptile collection.

I do not have a ton of experience with dart frogs. But I wouldn't think that I did anything that bad by introducing a pair of similarly sized/aged frogs. Is it really that big of a deal to move so quickly with a female that looks great? Both frogs are in excellent shape.

I would still like any advice as to how soon to expect them to settle down and at what point I should consider separating them.


----------



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

When I got up the next morning the frogs were already up and basically ignoring each other and going about their business. Over the past few days they seem to be spending more and more time near each other. They have slept under the same hide every night and both have continued to eat side by side.


----------

